# Bouncer's Bead Juice Prototype Review



## Baby25 (Jun 2, 2014)

I know it's nearing it's release now but figured I should post my review of Bouncer's Bead Juice.

I recently had the privilege of being selected by Jay, aka Bouncer's, to test the new development prototype spray sealant product, Bead Juice, which can also be used as a quick detailer should you want to. Obviously it goes without saying that the huge reputation of Jay's meant I knew I was in for a treat with this product and had every confidence I wouldn't be disappointed but I certainly wasn't ready to be this impressed. This product was particularly of interest to be given I'm currently developing a QD of my own so I thought testing Bead Juice would be a perfect opportunity to see how the established professionals do it.

APPEARANCE - Sent in a nice miniature 100ml spray bottle with a quality spray head, I was presented with a perfectly blended pale yellow product which I can only liken to orange squash, which made the name Bead Juice seem even more appropriate and the product appeared to be so well blended that it looked as if it didn't even need shaking before use. Consistency was a thin, low viscosity liquid making the product very easy to use. The scent is a subtle Banana one and it's nice to find the scent being matched to the colour as I like to with my waxes so it's clear Jay puts thought in to the smaller details such as this just as much as the main ingredients in the product. My only criticism here would be that I'd prefer a more citrus-based scent (or maybe pineapple) but this is purely a personal preference and the Banana still works absolutely fine with the product.

APPLICATION/REMOVAL - This product goes very far. A light and even spray as the product land on the panel and just a few pumps of the spray bottle was enough to do a whole panel thanks to the low viscosity, spreading across effortlessly and I found that most of what had been applied actually evaporated after wiping it across the panel before I could even flip the MF cloth and buff the excess. Absolutely no effort needed with either applying or removing, even with a few spots of rain landing on the car as the heavens started to open up during use of Bead Juice and it left a lovely smooth finish that kept me going back to feel the panel again and again, maybe a bit weird of me but satisfying all the same.

GLOSS/SHINE - Initially this was a little difficult for me to judge initially for 2 reasons, light was poor due to the rain and the product was being applied to a white BMW so it was not through any fault of the product by any means. For this reason I decided to do another test, this time on my Arden Blue test panel from an Astra VXR and in good light. This was a much better and more accurate test with the panel showing some gloss and a strong reflective finish. I'd say this spray was leaning more towards the sharper reflection/shine side of things as opposed to heavy gloss but I was certainly impressed with this characteristic.

BEADS - Well, it's called Bead Juice for a reason and it certainly lives up to its name. Due to the BMW being rained on during and after application, this was a perfect test thanks to the natural beadage as opposed to from a bottle, creating a truer impression of the beads in real-world conditions. This aspect was VERY impressive. A lovely smooth shape, great height and a steep contact angle meant I probably took more pictures than I needed to, but I was in love with them and left me with that WOW factor and I even managed to get the Arden blue test panel outside before the rain stopped and again great beadage. When testing the beadage the second time using the Arden Blue test panel for a further assessment of the shine/gloss, I tried to replicate the natural rain by spraying the bottle at a surface above the panel (outside of course) so as to mimic the falling of rain droplets on to the panel instead of just spraying water directly at the panel and again, just as impressive as the natural beads on the BMW and the first test panel that were both subjected to natural rain.

SURFACE RUN OFF/SHEETING - As mentioned earlier, the super-smooth finish on the panel meant that the surface run off/sheeting was extremely impressive too. I stood the test panel up and water just ran straight off with no effort at all and I even managed to 'wet dry' the panel using water from a bottle which meant I was able to virtually completely dry the panel this way. Very strong sheeting characteristics in Bead Juice.

CONCLUSION - What can I say that isn't already obvious having read the rest of the review? I loved all aspects of the product and although my personal preference in scent would be different, the banana is still a nice subtle one which still suits. I literarily haven't stopped thinking about this product and the results since using it but it takes something special in a spray sealant/quick detailer to impress me and Bead Juice does just that; I keep wanting to go back to it and use it again. For me it is everything you want from a QD; no real mixing in the bottle needed (but easy to shake if you want), sprays light and evenly, spreads easily across the panel, application and removal are effortless and the final results are stunning with the sharp reflection and amazing beadage. 
I'm not sure if Jay intends to change anything before Bead Juice sees production but in my opinion this is ready.

20161015_164515 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
20161016_091837 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
20161016_104428 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
20161016_104451 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
20161016_110136 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
20161016_122155 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
20161016_122245 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
20161016_131601 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
20161016_122344 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
20161019_150043 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
20161019_150130 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Nice review there, great results too :thumb:


----------



## TomJ (Feb 15, 2016)

Great review, keen to get my hands on some when it arrives...I've seen a couple of YouTube vids where this is applied to wet panels. Did you apply to dry panels? Interested to know as it seems nice and easy on a rinsed panel to spray this down and rinse off.

Either way looks smart!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

I'll be buying this on release along with some other Bouncer's stuff I've been eyeing up. With excellent water behaviour and a slick finish, it might topple BSD


----------



## Baby25 (Jun 2, 2014)

TomJ said:


> Great review, keen to get my hands on some when it arrives...I've seen a couple of YouTube vids where this is applied to wet panels. Did you apply to dry panels? Interested to know as it seems nice and easy on a rinsed panel to spray this down and rinse off.
> 
> Either way looks smart!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


TomJ, Bead Juice was applied to a dry panel after a full wash of the car so the review was based on that application method.


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

Interesting review. Bouncers Bead Juice has come up a couple of times and I was just looking up to see some reviews.


----------



## TheNissanMan (Aug 27, 2016)

Maybe a stupid question but they tend to be the ones I ask  I currently use bouncers check the fleck, would this go on top of or replace it?


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

TheNissanMan said:


> Maybe a stupid question but they tend to be the ones I ask  I currently use bouncers check the fleck, would this go on top of or replace it?


I would say use it to top it up but you can replace it if you want.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

TheNissanMan said:


> Maybe a stupid question but they tend to be the ones I ask  I currently use bouncers check the fleck, would this go on top of or replace it?


My understanding is that bead juice is a product that you use on top of a LSP Tom add more protection.

The thing is it's not fussy what that LSP is, be it a wax, sealant or ceramic coating.

It also works really well on glass.

Hope this helps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markymarkh (Sep 28, 2015)

Looks good but is the beading as good as bsd,does it last as long i find bsd lasts a good 3 months obviously not quite as good as when its first applied 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

